# the real way to know how many weeks into flower



## HolyGhost23 (Feb 13, 2010)

ok ok im sick and tired of hearing this phrase (my plants are 9 weeks in and not ready) 

then they say 9 weeks from when they switched the lights to 12/12....IM SORRY TO SAY THIS BUT THATS NOT WHEN YOU START COUNTING WEEKS...you start counting weeks from when you see the sex of the plant. that why when you send pictures of you plant that you think has been flowering for 9 weeks and people tell you you have 2 or 3 weeks left to go is because a marijuana plant takes anywhere from 1 week to 3 weeks to show its sex and you pot plant is not at 9 weeks but is really 6 or 7 weeks

so don't count from when you flipped over to 12/12 count from when you saw if your plants a girl or a boy. youll get way better results that way.


----------



## widow87 (Feb 13, 2010)

so if ur plants were clones and they were already showing sex then u would count from day 1 of flower


----------



## indyman (Feb 13, 2010)

Dude my plants sex on an 18/6 light cycle they show at about 35-40days into veg and i veg for 50-60 days then go to 12/12 and my plants flower in 8-9 weeks every time just like there suppose to and if u grow sativas they flower for 12-16 weeks and i always harv by the look of my trichomes nomatter how many weeks it takes to mature!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HolyGhost23 (Feb 13, 2010)

no if your plants where clones and they have sex on the cuttings then the cutting has to re veg and there for not flower more but instead grow roots.


----------



## HolyGhost23 (Feb 13, 2010)

indyman said:


> Dude my plants sex on an 18/6 light cycle they show at about 35-40days into veg and i veg for 50-60 days then go to 12/12 and my plants flower in 8-9 weeks every time just like there suppose to and if u grow sativas they flower for 12-16 weeks and i always harv by the look of my trichomes nomatter how many weeks it takes to mature!!!!!!!!!!!!!


thats odd ive only seen preflowers after 50 days but for the most part people do not veg to that point. what im saying is if there are no pre flowers and you switch the lights from 18/6 to 12/12 you have to wait for the plant to show sex and there for when you see sex you start counting


----------



## widow87 (Feb 13, 2010)

dude so what ur saying is a plant only shows sex in flower thats not right all my mothers show sex in 24 so there would be no reveging because they never left veg i would say that if a plant isnt showing when it goes into flower then yea count from whenever you see its sex but if its already showing when it hits flower then count from day one of flower thats how i see it


----------



## Huh?? (Feb 13, 2010)

HolyGhost23 said:


> no if your plants where clones and they have sex on the cuttings then the cutting has to re veg and there for not flower more but instead grow roots.


It seems that you think that a plant has to be flowered to show flowers.
That is not the case.Here is a pic of a male that never got any less than 20 hours of light a day.
My plants flower in the time they should from 12/12.The Barneys Farm Sweet Tooth that I have going right now is a 9-10 week strain.I'm not even into the eighth week yet and I'm planning on taking them down in a few days.I'll add a pic of the sweet tooth as well.


----------



## jebus2029 (Feb 14, 2010)

I think what he is saying is when you turn to 12/12 it take 1-3 weeks for it to start producing the buds, not just preflowers. Once you see the new hairs popping out from inducing flowering that is when you start the timer.


----------



## HolyGhost23 (Feb 14, 2010)

jebus2029 said:


> I think what he is saying is when you turn to 12/12 it take 1-3 weeks for it to start producing the buds, not just preflowers. Once you see the new hairs popping out from inducing flowering that is when you start the timer.


exactly. it does take time for the plantsto grow the buds regardless of if you know sex. what im trying to say is that if you count from when you switch the lights your gonna be a couple of weeks off then if you start the count from when you see bud production


----------



## Huh?? (Feb 14, 2010)

Well then you are still incorrect.
Like I said that is a photo of a 9-10 week strain and that is not even eight weeks after switching to 12/12.
Hope this helps.


----------



## jebus2029 (Feb 15, 2010)

Huh?? said:


> Well then you are still incorrect.
> Like I said that is a photo of a 9-10 week strain and that is not even eight weeks after switching to 12/12.
> Hope this helps.


It could have a second wave of growth coming, but if it looks ready and the trichomes are a good ration for you it may be safer to go ahead and cut her.

May be a different phenotype also.


----------



## myway123 (Feb 15, 2010)

problems with flowering
45 days into veg 45 days into flower plants showing hard time to flower lights on 12/12 3000k 100,000 lumens
but showing more signs of veg the flower??


----------



## SOURD777 (Feb 15, 2010)

Unsexed plant AKA regular seeds = Start when first pistils show in 12/12
Clones and known females = Start soon as it starts 12/12 if vegged long and pistils show. If not same way when first pistils show = starting time.
Just how i do it and makes sense.


----------



## Hogg (Feb 15, 2010)

Every expert I have read said to start counting flowering the day of 12/12. I always count from first day of 12/12 and my plants are always done in the 8-9 week time, all indicas of course.


----------



## Huh?? (Feb 15, 2010)

jebus2029 said:


> It could have a second wave of growth coming, but if it looks ready and the trichomes are a good ration for you it may be safer to go ahead and cut her.
> 
> May be a different phenotype also.


There is no other growth spurt coming,80% of the pistils are dead.I could've harvested last week if it weren't for the flush.This is my first time working with this strain and I didn't believe it would finish so fast.

Oh yeah,and all six of the barneys farm sweet tooth that a friend of mine grew(that were from seed)finished sooner too.He told me that he remembered them being ready in 7 weeks.And they were obviously not all the same phenotype.
All of the strains that I've grown usually finish in the time frame that they should.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Feb 15, 2010)

this lil clone i had showed sex a week after i got it and i had the lights on 24/0 and 20/4..i already knew it was ganna be female tho im just sayin..the pistols starting showing before 50days or whatever some of u people are saying..its up to ur plant to show sex or up to u to switch to 12/12 to find out..and isnt the first day of flower the first day of 12/12


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Feb 15, 2010)

god damn people. Everybody is talking and trying to make things so much fucking harder than they need to be! All he's saying is: for those of you who don't veg for 50+ days (or untill you see sex) don't start counting flowering weeks as soon as you switch to 12/12, start counting weeks when you see signs of sex. 

Example: So if you see sex the day you switch to 12/12, start counting the weeks! If you do not see signs of sex when you shitch to 12/12 don't start counting the weeks, wait untill you see signs of sex THEN start counting the weeks.

I think I know what your tryin to say HolyGhost23

If not please correct me.


----------



## Boneman (Feb 15, 2010)

*LOL...this topic always gets peoples goat. Boneman dont start the flower clock until his gurls start flowering. Definately not the day I switch to 12/12 even though I may have pre-flowers during veg. *
*By starting the clock when they start flowering, my times normally end up very close to the breeders advertisement. *


----------



## Huh?? (Feb 15, 2010)

^^^If that were the case then this plant would still have another four or five weeks.


----------



## madcatter (Feb 15, 2010)

I dont care what anyone says.... those good looking ladies are ready to be hung out to dry... Nice job


----------



## Boneman (Feb 15, 2010)

Huh?? said:


> ^^^If that were the case then this plant would still have another four or five weeks.


*Beautiful looking plants....They look primo!! What strain? How long have they been flowering?*

*Is that the Barneys Farm Sweet Tooth mentioned earlier that you have been flowering 8 weeks? Another 4-5 would be 13 weeks...What are you talking about?*


----------



## myknifeurthroat (Feb 15, 2010)

Im a straight noobie, what is this sign of sex? I have femonized seeds.. So when i swiych them to 12/12 what am i lookin for? Asside from bud..


----------



## jeffchr (Feb 15, 2010)

widow87 said:


> dude so what ur saying is a plant only shows sex in flower thats not right all my mothers show sex in 24 so there would be no reveging because they never left veg i would say that if a plant isnt showing when it goes into flower then yea count from whenever you see its sex but if its already showing when it hits flower then count from day one of flower thats how i see it


of course there would be a veg time - if you take clones you need to develop a root system - so you need time to do that - call it "veg" or whatever you want, you can't count root development time as flower time


----------



## Huh?? (Feb 15, 2010)

Boneman said:


> *Beautiful looking plants....They look primo!! What strain? How long have they been flowering?*
> 
> *Is that the Barneys Farm Sweet Tooth mentioned earlier that you have been flowering 8 weeks? Another 4-5 would be 13 weeks...What are you talking about?*


Well,lets see.
First of all,I never said that they have been flowering for eight weeks,as it STILL hasn't been a full eight weeks.But those pics were even taken a couple of days ago.
Second,you said that you start counting from the day that they start forming buds.Well,you can even check out my grow journal to see that these didn't start to form buds untill about week three.That would mean that this plant has been flowering for 5 1/2 weeks,not 7 1/2.
Barneys Farm says it's a 9-10 week strain and according to you I've only been flowering for 5 1/2 weeks.
You do the math
Thanks for the compliments though.


----------



## jebus2029 (Feb 15, 2010)

You have to realize there are always exceptions to every rule or guideline. I completely understand what both sides are saying but there is no reason to call the other side names. Just because it doesn't fit your scenario this time doesn't make them wrong 100% of the time. We're not arguing religion and politics after all.

As a side note I do believe that most companies state their times based on the day you induce flowering. A lot of companies also state the earliest possible harvest time to make it seem like a quick harvest when you really should wait an extra week or two to let the girls reach their full potential.


----------



## jebus2029 (Feb 15, 2010)

Oh and I checked out your grow log Huh. It's hard to tell because there weren't any close up shots at the growth tips but the third pic on the 15th day there is definitely budding action going on. Not 3 weeks last time I did the math 

You can go ahead and get pissy with me now

Looking forward to seeing how your flushing experiment turns out though.


----------



## dool (Feb 15, 2010)

who cares about how many weeks its been going? just look at the trichome color and you will know for sure.. if a couple are amber then it is ready!!!


----------



## dool (Feb 15, 2010)

in response to the MyKnife guy .....look for two little white hairs to come out of where the branch meets the main trunk..then you know it is going to start flowering..it may take a week or two after you change the lights to 12/12


----------



## dool (Feb 15, 2010)

http://www.somaseeds.nl/magazine_articles/KnowingwhentoHarvest.html .......this is an good article on harvesting...SOMA IS THE MAN!!!!


----------



## myknifeurthroat (Feb 15, 2010)

what are trichlomes exatly. the crystals themselves? So your looking for amber in the crystals? Sorry I just wanna get it right.


----------



## myknifeurthroat (Feb 15, 2010)

Does neone know nething about SWISS CHEESE? I just got my mommy going and Im looking for info on it.. I have a flowering time, but ne suggestions on grow techniques would be sweet.


----------



## probo24 (Feb 15, 2010)

HolyGhost23 said:


> ok ok im sick and tired of hearing this phrase (my plants are 9 weeks in and not ready)
> 
> then they say 9 weeks from when they switched the lights to 12/12....IM SORRY TO SAY THIS BUT THATS NOT WHEN YOU START COUNTING WEEKS...you start counting weeks from when you see the sex of the plant. that why when you send pictures of you plant that you think has been flowering for 9 weeks and people tell you you have 2 or 3 weeks left to go is because a marijuana plant takes anywhere from 1 week to 3 weeks to show its sex and you pot plant is not at 9 weeks but is really 6 or 7 weeks
> 
> so don't count from when you flipped over to 12/12 count from when you saw if your plants a girl or a boy. youll get way better results that way.


I don't see the point of this.
80% of the pics people post, you can't see
enough to tell anything other than, yup,
thats marijuana.

It's not like you're gonna say, "ok, you counted properly, so, yes your plant looks done." Versus "No, i'm sorry, you counted from the wrong day, thus your plants not done."

My point is, people are asking for opinions on ripeness. The "flowering" times they give are irrelevant.
To that point, plants and flowering times vary from grower to grower. Guidelines should be general rules of thumb, at best.

Lastly, better results come with learning, on your own, when to harvest, not when to start counting days.


----------



## dool (Feb 15, 2010)

myknifeurthroat said:


> what are trichlomes exatly. the crystals themselves? So your looking for amber in the crystals? Sorry I just wanna get it right.


ya you go to radioshack and get a little microscope and put it up to the bud and there is a little ball at the end of the "crystals" aka trichomes and when some are turning amber they are ready..they actually say peak harvest is when they are cloudy but its kinda hard to tell when they r cloudy ..so wait for just a few to be amber and then you know the rest are cloudy..as opposed to looking clear(like they will be in the earlier weeks)


----------



## dool (Feb 15, 2010)

look at the amber alert thread in the organics section..the subcool guy gives you everything you need to know about trichomes and harvesting


----------



## Huh?? (Feb 15, 2010)

jebus2029 said:


> You have to realize there are always exceptions to every rule or guideline. I completely understand what both sides are saying but there is no reason to call the other side names. Just because it doesn't fit your scenario this time doesn't make them wrong 100% of the time. We're not arguing religion and politics after all.
> 
> As a side note I do believe that most companies state their times based on the day you induce flowering. A lot of companies also state the earliest possible harvest time to make it seem like a quick harvest when you really should wait an extra week or two to let the girls reach their full potential.





jebus2029 said:


> Oh and I checked out your grow log Huh. It's hard to tell because there weren't any close up shots at the growth tips but the third pic on the 15th day there is definitely budding action going on. Not 3 weeks last time I did the math
> 
> You can go ahead and get pissy with me now
> 
> Looking forward to seeing how your flushing experiment turns out though.


Hmmmmmmmmmmm,I read my post over and over and still couldn't find where I called anybody names.I was correcting him,if you're gonna quote me(incorrectly might I add) and say my plants are beyond 8 weeks and ask me and I quote "what are you talking about?" then I believe I'm allowed to correct him.
And if you read my post again but closely this time you'll see that I said my plants started showing flowers at *about week 3*.Sooooooooooooooo,go "check out" my grow log again and look at day 13.Do you see any buds?I'll save you the time and tell you the answer,no because there isn't any.Now go and look at day 15 and there are buds forming,is day 15 not week 3?I don't see where I was incorrect.
Again,I'm not calling anybody names or looking to disrespect people but when you're trying to call me out quoting me saying that I said 3 weeks when I really said the third week(which would be day 15) this is how I respond bro.


----------



## SOURD777 (Feb 15, 2010)

Doesnt smaller plants ripe faster than bigger plants also? I have a bubba kush two of them flowered at same time and both were showing preflowers before 12/12 but one was vegged for 2 months and other one for 5 weeks.

Smaller one at 5 weeks looks almost ripe and bigger one at 5 weeks still has less trichomes and still in process of hairs and buds filling.


----------



## jebus2029 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey Huh now you are misquoting me. I never said your plant were 8 weeks in it was someone else. So you can see how I easily mixed up the week three in three weeks thing. Maybe it's just because it is typed but the tone I get from you is negative and slightly rude and that was what I was trying to point out to you. Of course you may think the same of me cause I am being being a bit of a smartass. You definitely sound like a jackass to me with the long drawn out words though. Argg, see what you made me do? I resorted to name calling. Will this viscous cycle of flaming ever end?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 16, 2010)

jebus2029 said:


> Hey Huh now you are misquoting me. I never said your plant were 8 weeks in it was someone else. So you can see how I easily mixed up the week three in three weeks thing. Maybe it's just because it is typed but the tone I get from you is negative and slightly rude and that was what I was trying to point out to you. Of course you may think the same of me cause I am being being a bit of a smartass. You definitely sound like a jackass to me with the long drawn out words though. Argg, see what you made me do? I resorted to name calling. Will this viscous cycle of flaming ever end?


Put your purses away, no need for that tonight.


----------



## Huh?? (Feb 16, 2010)

jebus2029 said:


> Hey Huh now you are misquoting me. I never said your plant were 8 weeks in it was someone else. So you can see how I easily mixed up the week three in three weeks thing. Maybe it's just because it is typed but the tone I get from you is negative and slightly rude and that was what I was trying to point out to you. Of course you may think the same of me cause I am being being a bit of a smartass. You definitely sound like a jackass to me with the long drawn out words though. Argg, see what you made me do? I resorted to name calling. Will this viscous cycle of flaming ever end?


Again,I never called anybody names.You are the only person in this thread calling anyone names.
Now,let me break this down for you since I see your comprehension skills aren't the best.
When I said "if you're going to quote me and say my plants are beyond 8 weeks" I didn't literally mean you,I was obviously talking about the person that you jumped in to defend.
So,point out what you may but I have evidence that goes against what you are saying.
And like I said earlier.When you come at me the way you did how do you expect me to react?



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Put your purses away, no need for that tonight.


I really never meant for it to turn into this big argument.I was simply trying to bring factual evidence to the table(which is more than anybody else on this thread can say).
You guys are the ones who feel the need to keep insulting people.
Now,I remember why I don't try to bring my knowledge to you online experts


----------



## Snak (Feb 16, 2010)

Heres an idea...
Harvest when your plant is ready, and forget about how many weeks its been in flower


----------



## jebus2029 (Feb 16, 2010)

There you go again talking down other people. 

*note to self, sarcasm does not convey well through written text


----------



## mcinnc (Feb 16, 2010)

HolyGhost23 said:


> no if your plants where clones and they have sex on the cuttings then the cutting has to re veg and there for not flower more but instead grow roots.


not really. what if their just showing very strong signs of "pre-sex" characteristics under a long (like 60+ day) veg?


----------



## Huh?? (Feb 16, 2010)

Snak said:


> Heres an idea...
> Harvest when your plant is ready, and forget about how many weeks its been in flower


It is helpful to know how long the strain will take though,especially when you're not growing organic and are on a feeding schedule.



jebus2029 said:


> Hey Huh now you are misquoting me. I never said your plant were 8 weeks in it was someone else.Of course you may think the same of me cause I am being being a bit of a smartass. You definitely sound like a jackass to me with the long drawn out words though.





jebus2029 said:


> There you go again talking down other people.


You're right,I'm sorry for talking down on you.


----------



## jebus2029 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm sorry too. It's easy to get meanings misconstrued and whether you're being facetious or serious I'd rather just forgive and forget.


----------



## Chrisgrowbud (Mar 4, 2020)

HolyGhost23 said:


> ok ok im sick and tired of hearing this phrase (my plants are 9 weeks in and not ready)
> 
> then they say 9 weeks from when they switched the lights to 12/12....IM SORRY TO SAY THIS BUT THATS NOT WHEN YOU START COUNTING WEEKS...you start counting weeks from when you see the sex of the plant. that why when you send pictures of you plant that you think has been flowering for 9 weeks and people tell you you have 2 or 3 weeks left to go is because a marijuana plant takes anywhere from 1 week to 3 weeks to show its sex and you pot plant is not at 9 weeks but is really 6 or 7 weeks
> 
> so don't count from when you flipped over to 12/12 count from when you saw if your plants a girl or a boy. youll get way better results that way.


What about if the plant showed sex in veg and you keep vegging. Then when would you count ?


----------



## Craigson (Mar 4, 2020)

The industry standard is to start counting from the day you flip to 12/12.

But way to make a shitpost to confuse people even more.


----------



## Chrisgrowbud (Mar 4, 2020)

Craigson said:


> The industry standard is to start counting from the day you flip to 12/12.
> 
> But way to make a shitpost to confuse people even more.


I'm 88 days from the day i flipped. So what week am I really in ?? Im so confused. I flipped on dec17th.


----------



## Craigson (Mar 4, 2020)

Chrisgrowbud said:


> I'm 88 days from the day i flipped. So what week am I really in ?? Im so confused. I flipped on dec17th.


Youre in wk13 then.

My above statement aso assumes that plants have been vegged to sexual maturity(show pre flowers)
OPs statement seems to refer to buds forming before counting which is different than simple flowers.

Also, you could pop 1 females and get all different finish times.(unless you have an IBL) Breeder recommendations are based on an average.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 4, 2020)

Showing sex and bud/flower set are two different phases. Sex can show in veg as stated. Flower/Bud set only happens in flower. 
This is when I start the count in MY garden. In most cases it lines up with breeder "flowering" times listed which I never go by. The plants will show/tell you when they are ready if you can listen/read them.
They have no schedule,they are ready when they are ready.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 4, 2020)

Chrisgrowbud said:


> I'm 88 days from the day i flipped. So what week am I really in ?? Im so confused. I flipped on dec17th.


For the record I agree with the original post on this thread. Flowering time begins when the plant actually starts to form flowers, just like with outdoor plants. You wouldn't say it was flowering until it started forming flowers. I base how I grow on the biology of the plant, not just what a bunch of stoners think is common practice.

Now all opinions aside, it doesn't matter how many weeks your plant has been flowering. It never mattered . It won't be done based on a time frame, it won't be done until it is done.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 4, 2020)

About a pound

Since we are sharing opinions....
Actual flower is AFTER STRETCH ... transition has finished / budsites set. Now its offically “ blooming “ .
Plants will show sex in about 5-7 weeks anyways .
Means only that plant can either be kept in veg or move to flower. So counting from first pistils is a moot point. But you guys do you.

Counting weeks anyways is a waste as plant finishes “when they finish” ...

Peace


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 4, 2020)

Plants are like adolescents they aren't ready until they are ready. Doesn't matter what the books say, they didn't read them and if they did they wouldn't care, refer back to adolescents.


----------



## rmax (Mar 5, 2020)

I end the 18/6 light cycle on 12:00AM Friday. Plants are left in total darkness until the 12/12 cycle begins 34.5 hours later, Saturday @ 8:30AM. That Saturday is when 12/12 starts for me. I think "Weeks to flower" are a guideline..

The question is when does Mother Nature switch to 12/12 Vs us indoor growers?

Let us use Dutch Passion White Widow as the example. If you plant outdoors, "Typically, *White Widow* is available for *harvest* around the end of October. "

The longest day of the year is June 20th this year. There are 4.4 weeks in a month. Let us assume "end of October" is the 20th. That's about 17 weeks & 3 days flowering for Mother Nature. 

Dutch Passion says their White Widow flowers indoors at about 8 weeks. 

Where did the 9 weeks and 3 days of Mother Nature flower time go? Subtract out July for Mother Nature's sexing and that's still 13 weeks 3 days of flower time. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 5, 2020)

rmax said:


> I end the 18/6 light cycle on 12:00AM Friday. Plants are left in total darkness until the 12/12 cycle begins 34.5 hours later, Saturday @ 8:30AM. That Saturday is when 12/12 starts for me. I think "Weeks to flower" are a guideline..
> 
> The question is when does Mother Nature switch to 12/12 Vs us indoor growers?
> 
> ...


Less available daylight hours as the year progresses to do the rest of the work makes it take longer to get the same work done I would think. Indoors we maximize everything usually pushing the plants and controlling things.


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Mar 7, 2020)

I count from flip to 12/12. I count from there to when I harvest and that's how long flowering was. I use that as future reference for that strain and as a general guide so I can share info with others. There is no interpretation of when anything shows or starts to show or someone thinks is starting to show. It is a for sure date. Bottom Line is harvest when it's ready of course.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 7, 2020)

Breeders are running “ controlled “ grows to flesh out the strains under artificial means so we can have similar performance under indoor grow conditions . Even if we simulate “ their “ grow conditions we still will get some variation in end based on “ our “ grow setup and environment.

Thats the part of the dance as we try to master the dialing in of an optimal environment that we each have in our *own *environment. We cannot rely on the strains to always run “ as intended “ always , big differences between breeders and their stock. 
Most push first gen seed stock and that alone opens more variety both good and bad.

Counting weeks becomes less of an importance over ACTUAL STAGE plant is showing. Thats why their harvest times are estimates. Had plenty of so called 8 weekers run 10-11. Heavy sativas go 15..... 

Master what mature buds look like and throw counting fingers and toes out the window.


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Apr 26, 2020)

Old thread I know but perfect example of what we are talking about....I flipped to flower 79 days ago and 4 different strains are almost done. If I thought 56 days was all these would need I'd be going crazy. These are hybrids nothing crazy sativa leaning 50/50 to 60/40 mostly indica. Just have to wait it o ut. 
Can...feel..patience...slipping...away...Must..try...to...hold...on..harvest...whe n...ready..


----------



## getogrow (Apr 26, 2020)

HolyGhost23 said:


> ok ok im sick and tired of hearing this phrase (my plants are 9 weeks in and not ready)
> 
> then they say 9 weeks from when they switched the lights to 12/12....IM SORRY TO SAY THIS BUT THATS NOT WHEN YOU START COUNTING WEEKS...you start counting weeks from when you see the sex of the plant. that why when you send pictures of you plant that you think has been flowering for 9 weeks and people tell you you have 2 or 3 weeks left to go is because a marijuana plant takes anywhere from 1 week to 3 weeks to show its sex and you pot plant is not at 9 weeks but is really 6 or 7 weeks
> 
> so don't count from when you flipped over to 12/12 count from when you saw if your plants a girl or a boy. youll get way better results that way.


The breeder still labels them from the flip .... ONLY rollituop has decided thats not the "correct" way of checking. 8 weeks from the flip we have amber......according to rollitup , they dont make an 8 week strain. If i started at preflower , then the 8 weekers would go to 10 or so ..... thats bad an NOT what the breeder intended.


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Apr 26, 2020)

Whatever day a person chooses to count from until harvest is fine and dandy but you still should harvest when it's ripe and ready. Seeing some amber doesn't necessarily mean a bud is ripe. To each his own for sure but when a bud matures the hairs retract and the calyxes fill in. Buds take on a fuller shape. I see lots of pics of harvests that look like they should have gone longer. I run far red at lights out and malted barley teas that sometimes shorten flowering but I rarely have gotten an 8 week harvests unless I was impatient or talked myself into harvest based on some amber trichs mixed in with what is mostly clear and a few milky. Now I wait. Unless I run short of bud then I'm forced to clip a few lower ones just because. But hey that's what I like to do.


----------



## getogrow (Apr 27, 2020)

il old school , i look for mostly milky with an amber or two. not quite as mature as the next man likes it. 
You are correct , you can count from anywhere you want an come up with the same product. We just been counting from the flip so long , thats its the "norm" until the geniuses at rollitup decided to count different. (just like a strain is a species not a strain but im not gonna argue it HAAHAHAH)


----------



## rmax (Apr 27, 2020)

ChrispyCritter said:


> Old thread I know but perfect example of what we are talking about....I flipped to flower 79 days ago and 4 different strains are almost done. If I thought 56 days was all these would need I'd be going crazy. These are hybrids nothing crazy sativa leaning 50/50 to 60/40 mostly indica. Just have to wait it o ut.
> Can...feel..patience...slipping...away...Must..try...to...hold...on..harvest...whe n...ready..



I agree I have a WW crop that just turned 10 weeks flowering yesterday, 70 days. I'm still letting them go longer Then seem to be swelling.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 27, 2020)

rmax said:


> I agree I have a WW crop that just turned 10 weeks flowering yesterday, 70 days. I'm still letting them go longer Then seem to be swelling.


The white widow I used to run was good at 10ish weeks from flip (9 weeks of flowering) but it was better at 11 weeks of flower. Lots of people have a hard time waiting for strains that take longer but they can be so worth it.


----------



## rmax (Apr 27, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> Lots of people have a hard time waiting for strains that take longer but they can be so worth it.


I really have no option. The buds have been way to fluffy. 

Room temp. constant 65°F. 
Light is 18" above the center tops.
The plants are moved around.
I use an EC meter and haven't over fertilized The plants even look lush.
I also do a 10% run-off. 

The only idea left is to let them go longer, and I think I'm on to something. 

Thanks!


----------



## PrometheanLeaf (Apr 27, 2020)

Reach out to your breeder and ask them?


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 27, 2020)

rmax said:


> I really have no option. The buds have been way to fluffy.
> 
> Room temp. constant 65°F.
> Light is 18" above the center tops.
> ...


Letting them go longer is a big key to bud density. I’m sure you’ve seen people say the last few weeks the plants put on weight. Well that weight comes from an internal swell that increases density.

AFTER the stigma have turned red and shrunk back towards the buds they won’t look like they are growing much, but they are still swelling inside. I’ve found that most plants still need 1-3 weeks to complete this swelling and ripening process. Near the end of that time typically the trichomes have also ripened properly.


----------



## kahoona (May 5, 2020)




----------



## CoB_nUt (May 6, 2020)

I have a few runs under my belt. I met 1 true 56 day truly ripe (to MY liking) cultivar. Most folk I've seen here would take her at day 49 and be elated heh. I still take her 65-73 days. I have no issues nor a "schedule" to adhere to.
The plant beats to its own drum. A LOT of rollitupers harvest 2 weeks early In my humble opinion.
Most cultivars get 11 weeks or better in MY situation.
This sucks for those who have a money schedule.


----------

